# 1st Cycle Sustanon Boldenone



## johnkennedyjr1466867978 (Nov 12, 2009)

hello there,

I have been lifting weights for about 2 years, always doing high protein diet and stuff but getting nowhere with it. So I decided to start a cycle.

I have already got Boldenone 50mg/ml and Sustanon 250mg.

I was thinking of doing weekly:

3ml Boldenone - 1,5ml each

500ml Sustanon - 1ml each

Hope you guy can help me achieve it.

I'm 28yo, 1.75m, 65kg.

Please help.

Cheers


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well i have no experience mate. But looking at your stats, well you say your 65 kg...I think you have to get your diet up to scratch and bulk up 1st mate....Maybe put on another 2 stone....Someone with more knowledge should help you.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

3ml (150mg) boldenone per week is too low a dose to get anything from mate - you want at least 300mg in my opinion.

but that would leave you taking 6ml of teh stuff per week. there are much stronger preparations of boldenone out there (say 300mg per ml)... id suggest getting hold of a stronger version or something else!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

at 65kg mate your answer is diet not steroids, you can inject all you want but if you do not adjust the diet you will get no where fast....

the other issue i have is this is your first cycle so why 2 compounds which fool giving you advice? as a first cycle 500mg of Sus per week for 8-10 weeks with a good PCT is the way to go


----------



## johnkennedyjr1466867978 (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes I have a high protein/calories diet but *NOTHING* would help me to put on weight.

I have been seeing a PT and he also said what I eat daily is already a lot however he asked me to nearly double it, so I did, but went nowhere again... it's like in and out immediately...

also my job requires a lot of running up and down for 7,5h/5days a week.. maybe, for that reason, should be why I loose all calories I needed to put on weight?

I also have two daily protein shakes.

Yes I thought 50mg/ml of *Boldenone* was far too low when I started visiting this blog and seeing what you guys write, but I had already bought it all by the time I saw it.

Anyway I'm doing it with *Sustanon 250mg*, is that gonna get me anywhere bigger?

I will change my diet again, try and eat 6x a day and possibly change my job!

Thanks for your msgs/help previously.

Cheers.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

detail your exact diet meal by meal as i can garentee you that you can put weight on with diet alone...


----------



## bggb (Oct 11, 2009)

you are probably not having enough carbs. could be other things but get ya diet wacked up here. remember get the basics right before ya think about extreames like steriods


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------

